# MAC Cork shadow



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG so excited! I bought my first ever mac product! I bought Cork e/s, and so far I love it. 

Do you ladies have any suggestions about what other neutral e/s would go with Cork?

Also, I tried it and I like it so far but if I eventually decide that Cork isn't right for me, can I return it after I use it? TIA!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

i don't have that color, so i can't really say what color would go with it, but Naked Lunch is a great neutral base color. it's the perfect blend of beige, pink, and shimmer. it comes out like skin color, but more perfect! i use it as my base. i would definately get it if you don't have it. and if you decide you don't like it, you can take it back as long as you have the original box w/ barcode on it. (at least that's how it works at Macy's) they can't re-sell it, they sent it back as damaged goods. hope that helps!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this yesterday and the MA recommened Ricepaper and Vanilla to go with it for a natural look.  Naked Lunch would work instead of Ricepaper.


----------



## hot*pink (Jan 1, 2006)

I love using Brule all over the lid w/Cork in the crease, it's a great neutral combo.


----------



## shazzerlyn (Jan 1, 2006)

you can use Cork as a contour powder too! Use it on the side of your nose bridge, between your eyes, to create a sharper nose bridge.


----------



## karen (Jan 2, 2006)

I 2nd that ricepaper and brule both go nicely with cork. If you want some shimmer, most of the veluxe pearls look great with it. expensive pink and gorgeous gold are both good pairs.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

rice paper, vanilla, nylon - so many combos - I'd even pair cork with tilt (blue) for that nice blue/brown look.


----------

